# The Bullet god smiles at me.



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

hunter7 said:


> I stopped into walmart today and they had two boxes of .223 and one box of .45acp. I picked them up. A few weeks ago I stopped in and they had the Federal .22 value pack and was able to get two boxes of 550. *They are getting ammo it just goes out the door as fast as it comes in*. Everytime I stop in there are other guys back there checking just like me. It is crazy.


I was checking twice a week at walmart to secure some .40 s&w ammo. The local store seems to get shipments in tuesdays and fridays. I am usually checking around 3pm and they seems to have most of what they got still on the shelf. The next day...not so much!


----------



## hunter7 (Apr 16, 2010)

There was some 40 s&w at the Saginaw Walmart. Don't know if it would still be there or not.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah yes, Wally World ammo. 


Last summer, a friend called me to advise that the local Wally World was clearancing out forties and .38 for nine bucks a box.


When I got there, sure enough, it was that thirty some odd dollar a box Win Clean stuff.


Well, it all fit in one cart.
​


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Dirty_Harry said:


> I about crapped my pants the other day when I scored a box of .308's at a local Meijer. Never in my life did I think I would get so excited off of 20 rounds!


What do you suppose would happen if you found some .223 ammo or 9mm or .40 S&W? :lol: Ahh, Ya really don't have to tell me.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

MEL said:


> So this mythical creature I keep hereing about, the .22LR, does truely exhist? I thought it was folklore or one of those forwarded email storys!
> I have looked at every gun store, Wally World, Dunhams, Dicks, Gander, and Meijer in search of the elusive .22LR......I think I shall have an easier time to find a Bigfoot!!!
> :lol:


Over by White Cloud there's a lady who feeds bigfoot blueberry bagels each morning

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/10/14/michigan-woman-claims-to-have-fed-bigfoot-blueberry-bagels

22lr has been spotted also.

No link for proof of 22lr


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I havent had any issues with finding ammo just issues with the price of it. As for the Newaygo Cty meth head feeding bigfoot?????? Uh okay lady time for the looney bin

Ganzer


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Dirty_Harry said:


> I about crapped my pants the other day when I scored a box of .308's at a local Meijer. Never in my life did I think I would get so excited off of 20 rounds!



Ive seen plenty of .308 around here. Just no .22LR or .380.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Bucket-Back said:


> Over by White Cloud there's a lady who feeds bigfoot blueberry bagels each morning
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/10/14/michigan-woman-claims-to-have-fed-bigfoot-blueberry-bagels
> 
> ...



Old story. We had that posted on MSF last year. But that does remind me, There is a Bigfoot hunter on this site Mr. Nathan Squach, I will have to ask him for help....if he can find Bigfoots then I'd bet he can find .22LR!!!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

MEL said:


> Old story. We had that posted on MSF last year. But that does remind me, There is a Bigfoot hunter on this site Mr. Nathan Squach, I will have to ask him for help....if he can find Bigfoots then I'd bet he can find .22LR!!!


Bigfoots easy. Just hang around the jack's Link factory.... There is always at least one searching the dumpster!


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

The god smiles upon me again, I was even able to capture a picture of the elusive 22lr living in the wild. Whttp://s2.postimage.org/3vjquano9/Image03012013023258.jpgith a bit of assistance from the staff and ~$6 I was able to capture 100 rounds and take them home with me. I will do much research on this scarce creature and try to find a way to locate his species easier in the future.

[url=http://postimage.org/image/wl6mqxro5/][/URL]


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

thats funny! i ck 2-3 walmarts a day on hall road & they NEVER have ****


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

kjones734 said:


> The god smiles upon me again, I was even able to capture a picture of the elusive 22lr living in the wild. With a bit of assistance from the staff and ~$6 I was able to capture 100 rounds and take them home with me. I will do much research on this scarce creature and try to find a way to locate his species easier in the future.
> 
> [URL="http://postimage.org/image/wl6mqxro5/"][/URL]


How did you hide the trail cam to get that pic?:lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Busa Tom said:


> thats funny! i ck 2-3 walmarts a day on hall road & they NEVER have ****
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




Is that all??? Your not trying hard enough. I hit your 2-3 walmarts, 1-2 Meijer, 1-2 Dunhams and then toss in Bass Pro, Dicks, Gander when in the area.

Friday I hit 7 places............Zilch!!!!!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

kjones734 said:


> The god smiles upon me again, I was even able to capture a picture of the elusive 22lr living in the wild. With a bit of assistance from the staff and ~$6 I was able to capture 100 rounds and take them home with me. I will do much research on this scarce creature and try to find a way to locate his species easier in the future.
> 
> http://[url=http://postimage.org/im...wl6mqxro5/Image03012013023258.jpg[/img][/url]




I think that since im an expert in the field, you need to bring that over to me so I can confirm that this is the real thing. Lots of fakes out there. I do have the ability to prove them real or fake!!!


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

MEL said:


> Is that all??? Your not trying hard enough. I hit your 2-3 walmarts, 1-2 Meijer, 1-2 Dunhams and then toss in Bass Pro, Dicks, Gander when in the area.
> 
> Friday I hit 7 places............Zilch!!!!!



I dont think it is a matter of getting to alot of places as much as getting to a place shortly after they put them on the shelves. most walmart associates are saying that ammo lasts only about 2-4 hours on a shelve.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

kjones734 said:


> most walmart associates are saying that ammo lasts only about 2-4 hours on a shelve.


We had some here a minute ago!!!!!....can I introduce you to this fine pamphlet on what they look like?.....


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

kjones734 said:


> I dont think it is a matter of getting to alot of places as much as getting to a place shortly after they put them on the shelves. most walmart associates are saying that ammo lasts only about 2-4 hours on a shelve.


Yep! When i was in dunhams i got the last box of the .40 target ammo. The lady that got it for me said she had just put them there an hour ago and started with 6 boxes.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I gave up looking for reasonably priced .357 but I did manage to score 8 boxes of .38 special at two different Dunham's plus 2 little boxes of .22lr.

I got carried away and bought 50 rounds of Hornady Critical Defense but I'm ashamed to say how much I paid for them. Those will not be going to the range. Well, maybe 6 or so. Have to see how they feel in my S&W 686. :lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

kjones734 said:


> I dont think it is a matter of getting to alot of places as much as getting to a place shortly after they put them on the shelves. most walmart associates are saying that ammo lasts only about 2-4 hours on a shelve.


I increase my odds of finding ammo by visiting more stores. My job allows me to travel in the metro area so I can get to more stores. If I waited for my local stores to
Have ammo I'd be screwed. The last hundred rounds I bought was at Wally world in white lake....that's a hour from the house.

Ive seen guys looking to sell their souls for .223, .40 and .308... crap, ive seem hundreds of these on the shelves.
Ya just gotta get out and look. If you wait for your nearest wally world, you just may be waiting for a long time.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

my "trail cams" captured some more nice pictures. some .223 and some .380. these were on the camera at the canton wally world (Michigan ave). I did not buy either of these since I do not own the guns for them but I know they are a rare find.


----------

